# Old State Park ice conditions



## Mrtwister7 (Jul 14, 2004)

Nice black ice, but 3" at best. Drilled several holes and its about the same everywhere. give it a few more days guys - stay safe!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Way *TOO THIN* for this chubby, gray whiskered fella these days. I'll wait a few more days.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> Way *TOO THIN* for this chubby, gray whiskered fella these days. I'll wait a few more days.


Ha ha I'm with you. As much as I want to be out there; I know I'm too fat these days.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Just left osp 2.5 to 3" black and clear it was one of the best first days I've had out in a long time 44 keepers but easily caught 100 fish mix bag of crappie and gills waxworms and minnows got there about 9:30 fished till a little after 4 only poked two holes stayed steady most of the day couple of buddy's came out around 10 and did well also lots of folks out fishing today best day I've had a osp in years




























[














ATTACH=full]200564[/ATTACH]


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Man it was 40 degrees here today. What was the temp there? Just wondering cause I see shanty, heater and snow on the ice. I want to head East if you guys have good ice next week. Thanks


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fished next to bobberbucket and had the best ever first day of the year on ice. Idk how many we left with but filled pretty close to the top of a 5 gallon bucket, drop it down fish on from 1030 until dark.









Here Is a pic from today. Only 1 I took and we still had about 2 hrs to fish


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like fun nicely done


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Was a blast. We were giggling like kids today. Drop down pull up a fish, drop down pull up a fish. Never changed lures all day. 

Hoping this rain holds off. Was already sloppy as heck when we were leaving


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The morning should be ok but afternoon could be different story


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would be there but buddy gave me his permit for mosquito control hunt for tomorrow so I'm not gunna pass the opportunity up to try and put 1 more in the freezer.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Totally understand good hunting


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

Next week should be good?
temps pretty low 
in the beginning of the week


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ress said:


> Man it was 40 degrees here today. What was the temp there? Just wondering cause I see shanty, heater and snow on the ice. I want to head East if you guys have good ice next week. Thanks


It was in the upper 30s the heater was not necessary but I ran it most of the day anyways. there was a lot of melt by the time I left it was like a swamp I bet I had 3inches of water in the shanty before I packet up hopefully it will hold threw the rain and firm back up good next week.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

You lucky dogs! Nice haul! This is my last week of overtime. I'm refusing it all until the ice is all gone. I'll be able to get out next week. Hope the ice is back by then.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Way to go!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice pics & report BBD & EA. Wish I was there, but I'm still a lil skeptical. I may try out some new gear over the weekend, but won't be ice fishing yet. Want it just a tad thicker & safer.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice job at Osp... I guess that means I can't call Osp dink city anymore... Some good ones in those batches.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

buckzye11 said:


> Nice job at Osp... I guess that means I can't call Osp dink city anymore... Some good ones in those batches.


I was beyond surprised at the quality of the fish that came out of dink city! Hands down the best fishing I've ever experienced at osp


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow! Nice hauls guys! It's still too thin for me!

It wasn't far from that spot that I was hauling in redears one after the other this spring. That was during the spawn though.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Stopped by osp to take a look at what the warm spell has done 5 guys were fishing.. I couldn't resist went grabbed some bait and headed out Ice was 2to 2.5 surprisingly not too sloppy all the water from the day before seems to have drained back down the holes caught a few fish hung around about an hour had family obligations or I'd still be out there


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

bobberbucket said:


> Stopped by osp to take a look at what the warm spell has done 5 guys were fishing.. I couldn't resist went grabbed some bait and headed out Ice was 2to 2.5 surprisingly not too sloppy all the water from the day before seems to have drained back down the holes caught a few fish hung around about an hour had family obligations or I'd still be out there
> View attachment 200586


Where is OSP at?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Off of state route 619 in new Franklin Ohio


----------

